

txtr Beagle eReader to Cost Less than 10 Euros - biafra
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/10/09/new-txtr-beagle-ereader-to-cost-less-than-10-euros/

======
biafra
The offical german announcement is here: <http://de.txtr.com/beagle/>

------
rickyconnolly
Combine this with open source textbooks and you really have something...

